

How to Deal with Startup Failure (Reload) - wilschroter
http://www.forbes.com/sites/wilschroter/2013/06/21/how-to-deal-with-startup-failure-reload/

======
dmor
$30 million in sales to bankruptcy in 6 months? That's crazy, I didn't realize
that was even possible.

~~~
wilschroter
If you get over your toes in operating capital it can absolutely happen. Think
about a low margin business where most of the money just flows right back in
operating costs. You only need a few months of mistakes to be in serious
trouble.

